# Birkenhead is boarded-up



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## isitme (Sep 26, 2008)

god that looks like everywhere doesn't it


----------



## LM17 (Sep 26, 2008)

OF all the places in Birkendead to be boarded up, Bargain Booze? Shocking.


----------



## rosa (Sep 27, 2008)

it can't be doing that bad, Duffy's just released a song about a bit of it


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 27, 2008)

LM17 said:


> OF all the places in Birkendead to be boarded up, Bargain Booze? Shocking.


 Well, it's still open mostly. I took that pic on a Sunday morning. Just have those boards up to stop scallies nicking stuff.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 27, 2008)

Whereabouts in jerkybead is that Bernie? Is that Prenton?

Nice pic BTW, i really like the brickwork detail above the brgn bzz sign


----------



## soulman (Sep 27, 2008)

It comes to something when bargain booze closes down and fucks off...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 27, 2008)

Just off Grange Road West, or maybe Oxton Road, I always mix them up.


----------



## LM17 (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like Grange Rd West to me


----------



## belboid (Oct 2, 2008)

rosa said:


> it can't be doing that bad, Duffy's just released a song about a bit of it



the best bit.  even if she didn't put the space in


----------



## sojourner (Oct 2, 2008)

soulman said:


> It comes to something when bargain booze closes down and fucks off...



Bargain Boozes are always boarded up at night


----------



## EddyBlack (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats my second favorite offy! 

Hey Bernie, I liked that one of the front of Birkenhead Market you posted a while back, and the one looking out over the Mersey to Garston. I'd like to see some more please if you've got time to post them.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 8, 2008)

Do the bargin booze shops in Birkenhead have all there stock behind glass like the ones across the water?


----------



## EddyBlack (Oct 8, 2008)

that one does


----------



## LM17 (Oct 9, 2008)

Anyone noticed how many estate agents on Woodchurch Rd have shut down lately? Credit crunch innit.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2008)

I like the look of the building though.  Lots of nice Victorian detail. I bet it looked lovely in its day.


----------



## soulman (Oct 10, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Bargain Boozes are always boarded up at night



The ones in Liverpool have shutters


----------

